# Belly "expands" when I'm intaking a lot of carbs, anyone else??



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Basically I just put it down to having a bit of a belly when I was bulking for the first time.

But I did a cut, had a flat stomach (Eating low carbs) and was pretty happy, then decided time to bulk again.

In a matter of days my belly was sticking out again, it gets so much worse towards the evening!!

I dirty bulk and I know this is probably the main reason but I just ask anyone else have this problem?

When I wake up in the morning my stomach doesn't even look bad at all!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

What carb sources?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So lets clarify this,

You eat carbs all day and your stomach swells ?

Let me contact Dr Christian on this one :lol:

Carbs expecially pasta and bread will do this mate.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Just didn't think it would be so bad, belly expands quite a lot (maybe genetics) to the point where it sticks out further than my chest haha


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> What carb sources?


Lot of oats, instant oats. Rice cakes, white rice, potatoes

I read somewhere sometime that the oats can be a culpirate for going into your stomach then expanding, sooo annoying


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ripebear said:


> Just didn't think it would be so bad, belly expands quite a lot (maybe genetics) to the point where it sticks out further than my chest haha


Hence the argument re the top boys mate and is it down to GH or diet that they have distended guts.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

The GH can actually make there organs expand? Didn't know whether that was a troll or not but someone told me that lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Oats do exactly the same to me and give me really bad wind. Bread, pasta, rice ain't a problem.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ripebear said:


> The GH can actually make there organs expand? Didn't know whether that was a troll or not but someone told me that lol


Varying arguments mate, some in the GH camp some in the excessive calories camp.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> Oats do exactly the same to me and give me really bad wind. Bread, pasta, rice ain't a problem.


I am fne with oats, cra with bread and pasta.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Pain cause oats such a dense calorie full food! Couldnt make my daily if I never had 1k shakes lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am fne with oats, cra with bread and pasta.


I've stopped puttin them in my shake and will have a honey sandwich instead  and I am no where near as bloated


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine has gone from 32'' to 35'' and looks like I am preg while bulking, I still have a 6pac and dont use GH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Mine has gone from 32'' to 35'' and looks like I am preg while bulking, I still have a 6pac and dont use GH.


yes but you are a tw*t, we have established that mate.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Mine has gone from 32'' to 35'' and looks like I am preg while bulking, I still have a 6pac and dont use GH.


Pure nightmare mate eh! Getting big but belly always keeps up with me!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ripebear said:


> Pain cause oats such a dense calorie full food! Couldnt make my daily if I never had 1k shakes lol


Drop the oats and use ground almonds. Still calorie dense. It's more expensive but is a good experiment to see if it's the oats.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Happens to me, i look like im pregnant right now. For me anything over 60g of oats per day does it... But they are so damn tastey 

Had 150g oats today and belly has gone mad. Try bananas mate.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Happens to me, i look like im pregnant right now. For me anything over 60g of oats per day does it... But they are so damn tastey
> 
> Had 150g oats today and belly has gone mad. Try bananas mate.


If I go out on the shot I'm not eating any carbs the whole day and overloading next day lol


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I noticed the exact same thing happens to me


----------



## Mart81 (Aug 9, 2012)

Same here. Couldnt believe how quickly it dissapeared when i done a keto diet


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

every gram of carbs hold aproximately 2.5 grams of water so you are going to get bloat, as the carbs are burnt you loose some of that water, this is one of the reasons you are lighter in the morning, most dieting is low carb so the first week is always dramatic with several lbs of weight lost...


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

freddee said:


> every gram of carbs hold aproximately 2.5 grams of water so you are going to get bloat, as the carbs are burnt you loose some of that water, this is one of the reasons you are lighter in the morning, most dieting is low carb so the first week is always dramatic with several lbs of weight lost...


Well it's making me want to get on the cut again soon, but I hate eating so low and low carbs, no energy..

2 edged sword eh..


----------

